# Westell 327W, Verizon, home server



## trhouse (Jan 10, 2006)

I recently tried to set up a test server on a computer on a lan connected to the Internet via a 327W with Verizon dsl. The 327W was set to forward port 80. 

Other users could see and download from the server but the computer that hosted the server could not see it. I did a trace route and found that trace route shows the path going through the gateway IP of the 327W when it goes to other sites but not when it goes to the server it is hosting. It tries to go to the external IP of the 327W first and not the gateway IP.

I have set up the same test router with SBC/Yahoo dsl on a lan behind a Speedstream modem with a D-Link router and this does not happen. The trace route shows that the computer hosting the server will go to the gateway IP of the Speedstream and then back in through its external IP so it can see what it is hosting.

Westell will not answer the question saying this product is only supported by Verizon. Verizon will not answer because they discourage home users setting up a server even if only for educational purposes.

Just curious is anyone else has tried this and if anyone knows if this is a Westell issue or something else. The 327W was set up for bridged route mode. 

P.S. Other tests done were to turn off the 327W firewall and set the host computer in a DMZ. Same result.


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

Not sure if this will work for your situation but worth a try. This works for VPN's which i've known to be problematic through the 327w or other routers. Disable the modem's DHCP server and then set it to bridge mode. Use windows XP to make the connection and then try again.
You'll have a direct WAN ip though so no firewall with the Versalink.
Let me know if this works.


----------

